# December Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 December 2004)

Here are the official entries for the December Stock Tipping Competition. Please check your entry and let me know if I have made an error (or left you out entirely)... which is entirely possible considering I am in Belgium, the home of brewing and currently under the influence!  

In no particular order:

Porper VSG $0.031
RichKid INP $0.76
markmau LNG $0.365
kifoghorn SDG $1.83
crocdee ATX $0.097
GreatPig MWE $0.18
stefan HTA $0.365
banjo pete EMS $0.285
Bingo SEN $0.245
tarnor BQT $0.235
The Barbarian Investor PTD $2.03
Kooka1956 MUL $0.032
ghotib TIM $2.06
still in school MBN $0.365
Mofra CVN $0.024

Good luck everyone!  

Now, back to the beer...
:bier:


----------



## stefan (1 December 2004)

The Competition Page has been updated.

Good luck to everyone

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## still_in_school (1 December 2004)

Hey Stefan,

lol... you forgot the link...

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

Cheers,
sis

ps.. guys have a look at MBN (still good news to come)


----------



## Stockcaddy (1 December 2004)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Here are the official entries for the December Stock Tipping Competition. Please check your entry and let me know if I have made an error (or left you out entirely)... which is entirely possible considering I am in Belgium, the home of brewing and currently under the influence!
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> ...



Where's mine ????????????????


----------



## markor (1 December 2004)

Eh-hem.
Me too please
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=655&page=4&pp=10

" Hi,

Put me down for GDA again please..waiting on some positive news for this penny stock

Cheers

Marko "

I know I'm on a paltry 0.44 posts per day at the moment - but I'll up the post count from now on 

Enjoy Belgium - make sure you visit the Stella Artois brewery!

Cheers,

Markor


----------



## stefan (1 December 2004)

Markor, I've added your entry. I think the closing price yesterday was 0.008. Please let me know if I'm wrong. (No, I don't think it was 0.001...  )

Stockcaddy, you need 10 postings before you qualify for the competition. Please check the rules if you have any questions and keep posting so that you can enter the January competition!

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## markor (2 December 2004)

Yeh it was 0.008, wait.. it could have been 0.0008

Markor


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (8 December 2004)

Geez...couldn't pick my nose at the moment  

Not many-if Any of them,returning a profit  as of now(25% Wed)


----------



## brerwallabi (19 December 2004)

I hope you guys were not buying your picks - as there are some real shockers - I guess you dont need me to tell that. I suppose in real life you would have have identified when to exit and would have strict stop losses in place.Hopefully you are all profitable traders and would not seriously have picked some of the dogs, after all it is a competetion and you have nothing to lose ?????


----------



## RichKid (29 December 2004)

Yeah, we're not doing too well this month. I sometimes pick stocks I hold and sometimes just can't be bothered so just pick one off a watchlist. The one I picked for January (MRX Matrix Metals) is one I hold but obviously my stops would mean that I may not hold throughout.

Maybe we'll do better next month. It'll be good to get some stats going after next months comp to see how the comp is fairing. eg x% in profit, x% avg profit/loss, avg price of share and avg number of entrants etc Individual stats for regular entrants (we can do this individually). I'll see what I can do in February.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (30 December 2004)

Great Idea Richkid

The Barbarian Investor


----------



## RichKid (31 December 2004)

Well well well, looks like it's SIS to win (or Markor if GDA spikes again)...again down to the last day!!! Exciting finishes galore in this comp- and the last trading day of the year too!! Hold on to your seats!

It's a shame most of this month's field is down in the dumps... maybe we were too busy to really spend time choosing a good one?


----------



## RichKid (31 December 2004)

Well done guys!! SiS has got the winner!

1. still in school MBN 0.365 0.490 0.125 34.25 
2. markor GDA 0.008 0.010 0.002 25.00 
3. Bingo SEN 0.245 0.275 0.030 12.24

I'm looking forward to the next round even though I finished near the bottom (oops!),  nice comp this...


----------



## stefan (1 January 2005)

Well done SIS! Congratulations on winning the December competition. You'll have to be patient until Joe is back in town to claim the big prize money but it's worth the wait 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee (3 January 2005)

congrats SIS & MARKOR december has always got to be a hard month for trading with the uncertainty of the holiday period. now that we are into the new year all the very best to everyone i think we should be in for a cracker of a year. 

regards croc


----------



## Joe Blow (6 January 2005)

Congratulations to both SIS and markor for placing first and second respectively in December's stock tipping competition.

SIS, could you please send me a private message with your choice of prize and an address to send it to.

markor, could you just private message me your address and I'll get your $25 second prize out to you ASAP.

Well done and good luck to all for January's competition.


----------

